# Best place to live if you have dogs?



## JR19 (Jan 30, 2012)

We are considering a move to Dubai later on in the year and would want to bring our two small dogs. We live in a hot climate and believe my dogs can cope with the heat in Dubai.
Can anyone recommend the best place to live if you have animals.
Thanks in advance.
Jane


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

A little confused Jane, your profile states UK but you live in a hot climate? ;-)

Perhaps temperatures have soared since I lived there, you've submitted the incorrect country or you are somewhere else in UAE other than Dubai.

If you are still in UK your dogs will find the heat out here somewhat of a culture shock.


----------



## JR19 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Petrolhead,
I am a Scot but I live in the Canary Islands. My dogs were born here and the temperature can at times of the year reach 40+ and with no air con so I would imagine they would cope quite well.
Thanks
Jane


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry Jane, have just read another of your posts and see you live in Canaries. Apologies again


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

JR19 said:


> Hi Petrolhead,
> I am a Scot but I live in the Canary Islands. My dogs were born here and the temperature can at times of the year reach 40+ and with no air con so I would imagine they would cope quite well.
> Thanks
> Jane


Afternoon Jane, I would imagine if they can cope at those temps with no air con they should be fine here with 50+ degs but with air con, especially with the humidity here during the summer months.

Good luck with your move and hope it goes well


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A lot of dogs in Dubai.

You can have a dog just about anywhere in Dubai. It's up to you to walk them and clean after them and to decide if you prefer an apartment or a villa with a garden. 

If you'd rather have an apartment, the Greens is particularly pet friendly community.


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm in a similar situation with 2 yorkies ( but in uk ATM ) have been looking all over and have come to the conclusion that the springs or Arabian ranches will be most suited to us , as we would like a villa . I'm not sure how mine will cope with the heat but I will just take them out when the sun is down.. Of course they will go in the garden for their 'needs' during the day but that Is all .


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

Arabian Ranches, without a doubt. Most of us walk our dogs early morning and late afternoon, just as the sun is going down with no issues.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I brought my dog over from the UK years ago (she is no longer alive sadly) but she had no problem coping. We had her coat cut quote short. Just remember, it's their paws that suffer in the hot weather. I can remember one time she followed me out to the bin and was hopping from paw to paw until I could pick her up. She was a very strong willed little doggy. The dog I have now (who is ancient) was abandoned and I adopted him around twelve years ago so he grew up here and he is treated no differently to how she was treated. Early morning and late evening walks in the hot weather.


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

THIS IS A RANT, I am a dog owner, I live in the Greens, it indeed could be a perfect place for a RESPONSIBLE DOG OWNER to live and enjoy the walks around the lawns and lakes...........but for the lazy, inconsiderate, selfish, and un-thoughtful fellow dog owners who are too ignorant, lazy, selfish and unwilling to bend over and pick up and place their beloved dog's waste into one of the plentiful bins provided.
No excuses for the dark, take a torch, no excuse they done an extra one, take enough bags, no excuse at all, YOU ARE LAZY, INCONCIDERATE *******
Rant over, won't change anything and I am sure It is the same all over Dubai.
It really irks me as I walk my dog past a pile of faeces, alongside a family trying to enjoy an afternoon stroll. I fully sympathise with them and am sure the only cure is a total and outright ban on dogs. 
It's a shame because the dog is a beautiful, faithful loving creature; it's the owners that are the problem.


----------



## Jesskerz (Feb 6, 2012)

confused.dom said:


> THIS IS A RANT, I am a dog owner, I live in the Greens, it indeed could be a perfect place for a RESPONSIBLE DOG OWNER to live and enjoy the walks around the lawns and lakes...........but for the lazy, inconsiderate, selfish, and un-thoughtful fellow dog owners who are too ignorant, lazy, selfish and unwilling to bend over and pick up and place their beloved dog's waste into one of the plentiful bins provided.
> No excuses for the dark, take a torch, no excuse they done an extra one, take enough bags, no excuse at all, YOU ARE LAZY, INCONCIDERATE *******
> Rant over, won't change anything and I am sure It is the same all over Dubai.
> It really irks me as I walk my dog past a pile of faeces, alongside a family trying to enjoy an afternoon stroll. I fully sympathise with them and am sure the only cure is a total and outright ban on dogs.
> It's a shame because the dog is a beautiful, faithful loving creature; it's the owners that are the problem.


I moved to the greens beginning of the year and my husband and I are looking to get a new furry friend since we had to leave our GSD back home with my parents  
What breed do u have? And did u bring ur dog with u or get it from here?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There are so many dogs here needing homes. Check out the K9 website. Contact the local vets - they are always taking in abandoned animals. Please, please just don't buy one from a pet shop. I just had to have my little boy put to sleep this week. I got him 12 years ago. He had been abandoned in the desert and was about 18 months old when I took him in. Sadly, he became very sick this past week and there was nothing that could be done for him. Our vet, whom I have known for many years, asked me if I would take a dog that had been rescued from one of the palaces. She is malnourished and so highly bred that she has breathing problems. How could I say no? I brought her home tonight.


----------



## Jesskerz (Feb 6, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> There are so many dogs here needing homes. Check out the K9 website. Contact the local vets - they are always taking in abandoned animals. Please, please just don't buy one from a pet shop. I just had to have my little boy put to sleep this week. I got him 12 years ago. He had been abandoned in the desert and was about 18 months old when I took him in. Sadly, he became very sick this past week and there was nothing that could be done for him. Our vet, whom I have known for many years, asked me if I would take a dog that had been rescued from one of the palaces. She is malnourished and so highly bred that she has breathing problems. How could I say no? I brought her home tonight.


I am so sorry to hear about your dog. I know how it feels, my heart goes out to you... The best thing to do when u lose a loved furry friend is to get another one, not in the sense to replace them (every dog is special) but its what's best. I hope she brings u loads of happiness 
I know, I won't buy from pet shops, I'm looking at all the other options. Thanx for ur kind reply


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jesskerz said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your dog. I know how it feels, my heart goes out to you... The best thing to do when u lose a loved furry friend is to get another one, not in the sense to replace them (every dog is special) but its what's best. I hope she brings u loads of happiness
> I know, I won't buy from pet shops, I'm looking at all the other options. Thanx for ur kind reply


Thank you so much for your kind words. It has been a very sad week, but I know I did the right thing for him. As you say, every dog is special and the new little girl is a real cutey . Good luck in your search - let us know how you get on.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jesskerz said:


> I moved to the greens beginning of the year and my husband and I are looking to get a new furry friend since we had to leave our GSD back home with my parents
> What breed do u have? And did u bring ur dog with u or get it from here?


It makes me concerned when I read something like that. I hope that if you had to leave your dog at home when you moved here, that does not mean you will have to leave your dog here when you move home.

I love dogs, have had one most of my life. To me, though, the uncertainty of my next move is a risk I would not take (not too mention the heat, and there not truly being great dog stomping grounds). Too many stories of people leaving the country and not taking their dog, breaks my heart.

I do not mean to insinuate that you would be one of those people, just something that worries me in general.


----------



## Jesskerz (Feb 6, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> It makes me concerned when I read something like that. I hope that if you had to leave your dog at home when you moved here, that does not mean you will have to leave your dog here when you move home.
> 
> I love dogs, have had one most of my life. To me, though, the uncertainty of my next move is a risk I would not take (not too mention the heat, and there not truly being great dog stomping grounds). Too many stories of people leaving the country and not taking their dog, breaks my heart.
> 
> I do not mean to insinuate that you would be one of those people, just something that worries me in general.


I can understand how it might seem like that, but i left him cuz I moved out and he's there to keep my parents company since they r now living alone. I can't wait to get back and have him live with me again and see him  it took a lot of strength to make this decision, but I know it was right. I'd never leave a dog behind, my life here is not going to be forever, so if I do get a dog here, he's definitely coming home with me. I am the kind of person who came home to my parents with all kinds of animals cuz I found them abandoned, it broke my heart.


----------

